# INFP or ISFP?



## Washy (Nov 23, 2014)

I know for sure Fi is my leading function without a doubt. For Se and Si, I'm not sure about Si as I don't understand it very well, but Se seems off. I am a very spaced out person and am usually lost in my thoughts. For example, I was oblivious to the clock's ticking for the last few hours until I just decided to pay attention to the present moment. I am almost always lost in my thoughts and have been told I seem like a stoner and that I don't pay attention. However, I love to do something like bike riding. I love that in-the-moment thrill. It's one of my favorite hobbies. Bike riding, listening to music, and being around nature is bliss. For Ne and Ni, I'm not well educated on those either. I score high on both in tests. I am also confident that I have absolutely no Ti and an bit of Te.

Here is my most recent score on the SimilarMinds cognitive functions test http://i.imgur.com/g7FEJyT.png

Some reasons I think I am INFP: I am extremely intuitive, I rely on intuition often, I understand other people very deeply due to intuition and it is often an accurate understanding, I am very idealistic and daydream a lot, I relate to intuition descriptions very well and do not relate at all to sensing descriptions, I am very out-of-tune with my surroundings, lost in thought, naturally talented at writing, deep thoughts, fantasize about the future a lot, I can tell when others are sensors and I feel very different from them, my scores on MBTI almost always have 100% or near 100% intuition, and I am often told that I usually look like I'm seeing things that aren't there lol

Reasons I think I am ISFP: I read in another thread ISFPs are more into the way they look. I admit I can be vain and care way too much about how I look and dress. I dress casually but always try to dress nice. As a kid (age 11 and below), I don't remember showing any signs of intuition. I never thought about the future, never thought of what I'd do with my life, only seemed to care about playing outside with my neighborhood friends and playing video games with them. Also, I am obsessed with nature and I feel some sort of glow and radiance from it, specifically green fields with trees. The only times I can really recall being in the present moment (besides a rollercoaster or something) would be from nature. Sometimes while driving I can get distracted by nature, and I usually let the glowing feeling take over me as I imagine a happy memory from my past or a fantasy in my mind, sometimes adding music that gives off a feel similar to what I'm experiencing. I tend to rely on this to find peace when distressed. I have many happy memories from childhood that give me that same happy glowing feeling as nature, and so I usually reflect on both at the same time. I think it's also important to note that I do not like fictional literature. Reading fiction for me can be very boring and I cannot get involved. It's usually the same for movies as well. I really like a movie like Narnia that brings visuals and life to my idealistic disposition, but a movie like The Hunger Games bores me to a painful death. I've always felt different from other INFPs from the fact that reading a book like The Hobbit bores me to death and I'd much rather go bike riding or adventuring somewhere with a loved one or sit in a park alone with a loved one. I can really, really value the present moment and find a lot of fun through it. Naturally though, my mind isn't focused on the present very much. And as I said earlier, I am talented naturally at writing, but it is rare for me to enjoy doing it, though I do have my moments of inspiration and write poetry from time to time. This may be caused by depression though, as depression has killed my interest in hobbies. When I do write, it is usually about heaven, romance/love, or some sort of emotional venting. Speaking of depression, I'll go into some facts and issues about me that may be beneficial.

I have major depression and PTSD. The traumatic stress may be what makes me so very dissociative, other-wordly, and out there. I was definitely like that before PTSD, but I showed much more signs of a sensor before PTSD. Even before PTSD I would get picked on a lot by people in high school telling me that I'm stoned all of the time. I was also still extremely idealistic before PTSD, and I would often complain to my friends that I miss my perfect childhood and past memories, and planned with them an ideal life we could live in together in the same home. For some reason, I am obsessed with my past, especially my childhood, always wishing I could relive it. I still remember the smell of the grass in the field at my niece's birthday party over 5 years ago, the feeling of rolling down a grassy hill at the park as a kid, and I still have visions of a trail I used to walk with my family when I was a kid. I remember many specific, detailed moments of my past and I can't put into words how they make me feel. It is a glowing feeling of happiness and contentment that I can't explain, just like nature. I used to often feel very depressed about the "good old days" and wish my life could be that way again, but these days I have learned to be happy it happened and move on to create an even happier life in the future. Other than that, my main hobbies and interests (when depression isn't bogging me down) are guitar, reading, psychology, photography, bike riding, nature, animals, and spending time with family and other people I'm close with. I'm not sure what else to add. I may be forgetting some reasons as to why I feel I may be intuitive or sensing. Thanks to anyone who reads and helps me. Sometimes I think I am ISFP with my mental issues making me an INFP, but I'm not sure.


----------



## eb44345 (Mar 9, 2014)

You sound like INFP to me if you are sure that you are dominant Fi. Much more like INFP than ISFP.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

ISFP,your intuition sounds nothing like Ne


----------



## Washy (Nov 23, 2014)

Two different answers, back to confusion I suppose :/


----------



## Acadia (Mar 20, 2014)

@Washy
It's hard to say. For the record, I am an Se-using stoner  being lost in your thoughts is not so much Ne as it is having an introverted judging function {either Ti or Fi as a dominant preference.} I'm very similar in a lot of ways. I love bicycling; I feel very close to nature. But Se also extends in a lot of ways; it's my helper function. If I'm in an argument with somebody and it gets too intense, I go outside. I separate myself. I feel the air and the cold and it reminds me that I'm actually alive. If I don't use Se enough, I get distraught. If I don't play a sport, or practice guitar, or draw a picture, then I go into loop mode and get very existentialist; my feelings burst out and it's all a mess. Se is my most important function because it helps me get away from Fi. Se can also explore the world around it, and figure out how it works; that's usually a descriptor saved for Ti {and rightfully so} but it's practical in a way that Si is not. It's paying attention to the world and constantly aware, so it can often offer explanations that Si cannot. Also, physically, you can usually see Se. It's moving. Se users are usually somewhat restless. 

Si is personalized. My dad's a dominant Si-user and he loves sharing things with me; whether it's classic rock music, photographs from when he was a kid; stories; traditions--he lives and breathes that stuff. And I'm happy to participate, but I usually need that extra push. For the most part, traditions aside from Christmas make me uncomfortable. And Ne can be uncomfortable with it too--but Si will usually point out to Ne-users that they _are_ going against tradition, whereas I need to frequently be reminded that I'm breaking the mold. It's very complicated, because both are practical; but another example is that say when looking for parking spots with my dad, my dad will point out that it's always difficult looking for parking spots in this particular place; whereas my response is "look, a spot just opened up, let's take it." I also leave the past in the past. I cut ties with exes, which I notice my friends with Si in their stack are more reluctant to do. I try to move on. When stressed, I get anxious rather than depressed. 

Ultimately, Se is aware that things have happened, but Si cares that things have happened more than Se does. It sees implications and possibilities through Ne that Se completely misses, despite Ni-use. Ni searches for meaning. It understands without explanation. It offers gut hunches that are frequently right, even if it's tertiary or inferior in the stack. Ni is just _knowing_ and you can't always explain why. {but your inferior Te will try to explain it, anyway...and usually not do so well; think Harry Potter}

As far as fashion goes, I think it's tough to say only specific types are into the way they look. Anyway, caring _too_ much may actually be a sign of tert or inferior Se as opposed to Fi-Se. 

My INFP friend became way more into her appearances than I was. Everything she did had some level of personal meaning to her; her tattoos reflected her favorite authors; her look was very unique and while she didn't "care" much she still became the "sexy friend" in college.

As for me, things don't need to have meaning for me to wear them. I just have to like them. I shop at places like H&M and look for things that are stylish; I have an appearance in mind, and I go for it. But Se also likes playing in the dirt...so believe it or not, that stereotype is frequently wrong because if Fi thinks playing hockey and climbing trees is more important than clothes {as it is in my case} then you may be in for a bit of a surprise. 

But anyway, I'm thinking you may use more Ne-Si. Ne is usually very chatty and less internal; like the user above mentioned your intuition sounds more Ni than Ne. But not noticing the clock? Being obsessed with your past and wishing you could relive it? That's Si.


----------



## Washy (Nov 23, 2014)

Wow, I relate a lot to Si, and not at all to Se. I don't understand Ne, and I relate a lot to Ni. It's like I'm a combination of both ISFP and INFP.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Being obsessed with past and wanting to relive it is NOT Si,it's simply being obsessed with past and wanting to relive it.


ISFP


----------



## TyranAmiros (Jul 7, 2014)

If you don't understand Ne, you're probably not an INFP, but here's my take as an INTP with several good INFP friends:

Ne is about possibilities. Ideas are generated through drawing connections and seeing patterns as the NP moves through the world seeking new experiences and information. Ne does not evaluate these ideas by itself; it relies on Ti or Fi to assess the validity/utility of these beliefs. Ne is open-minded about ideas--while INPs tend to hold on to pet theories, they are at least willing to discuss/consider alternatives. In fact, Nes make great devil's advocates because they want to explore the possibilities in the strongest way possible. Like all extraverted functions, Ne mostly manifests itself through action. In Ne's case, this is an almost unstoppable urge to discuss things, talk through ideas, sometimes even physical invention of new things.


----------



## Washy (Nov 23, 2014)

Hmm, this is confusing. A "sensor" feels like the last thing I or anyone I know would describe myself as, but I guess it's because of ptsd/dissociation and not my personality. Se just doesn't feel like much of a possibility but I'm having trouble understanding Ne. There have been times when I haven't understood a function and once I grasped it I was like "oh yeah, that's definitely me!" but I haven't had that with Ne or Se.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

TyranAmiros said:


> If you don't understand Ne, you're probably not an INFP, but here's my take as an INTP with several good INFP friends:
> 
> Ne is about possibilities. Ideas are generated through drawing connections and seeing patterns as the NP moves through the world seeking new experiences and information. Ne does not evaluate these ideas by itself; it relies on Ti or Fi to assess the validity/utility of these beliefs. Ne is open-minded about ideas--while INPs tend to hold on to pet theories, they are at least willing to discuss/consider alternatives. In fact, Nes make great devil's advocates because they want to explore the possibilities in the strongest way possible. Like all extraverted functions, Ne mostly manifests itself through action. In Ne's case, this is an almost unstoppable urge to discuss things, talk through ideas, sometimes even physical invention of new things.


This.

I don't know what Ni exactly is tbh,but I have a feeling it's the kind of N that's more like what most people would imagine when hearing the word "intuition" and Ne is NOTHING like that.


----------



## Bash (Nov 19, 2014)

Washy said:


> I know for sure Fi is my leading function without a doubt. .


Do you relate more to ISFJ or INFJ?


----------



## Washy (Nov 23, 2014)

Bash said:


> Do you relate more to ISFJ or INFJ?


That's tough. I'd say INFJ mostly because it would feel off to identify myself as a sensor. I don't relate to a single description of sensing but I relate strongly to descriptions of intuition. However, I just broke up with an INFJ girl and we seemed very similar in some ways yet vastly different in others. After one year she said she still couldn't understand me or my strong value of my past and that bothered her. I had trouble understanding her as well. She was very in-the-moment when we would talk while I would often slip away into daydream mode, but based on cognitive functions, she was beyond the shadow of a doubt an INFJ. I've never known an ISFJ before, or at least I don't think I have, so I couldn't compare.

I still am not grasping Ne very well; could someone provide examples of it? This has happened to me with other functions before and once my mind would grasp the concept I'd either get a feeling like "that's definitely me" or "that's definitely not me," but haven't experienced either with Ne.


----------



## TyranAmiros (Jul 7, 2014)

Washy said:


> Hmm, this is confusing. A "sensor" feels like the last thing I or anyone I know would describe myself as, but I guess it's because of ptsd/dissociation and not my personality. Se just doesn't feel like much of a possibility but I'm having trouble understanding Ne. There have been times when I haven't understood a function and once I grasped it I was like "oh yeah, that's definitely me!" but I haven't had that with Ne or Se.


I know it's tricky, so let me give you my take on Se and Ni:

In terms of perception, there is one fundamental question that must be answered. That question is:
*What is reality?*

There are two basic answers to this question:
*1. There is a true world/reality out there. This reality may not always be what it appears to be, but it can be understood intellectually and experienced.
2. "Truth" is a subjective concept. The best we can get are interpretations and perspectives that represent one of many possible truths. *

If the first strikes you as more accurate, you're using Se-Ni or Ni-Se. If the second more on point, it's Ne-Si or Si-Ne. The order only matters in terms of strength/ability to use. So an ISFP will tend to value the experience more than the ideal, while the ENTJ puts the ideal ahead of the experience; an INFP will generate possibilities before interpreting them, the ESTJ interprets their experiences first.

So in terms of the Se-Ni function pair in SPs, the bottom line is that SPs are _goal-, or purpose-oriented._ Weak Ni provides the flash of insight into the truth, and Se works to realize this insight in reality. Unlike SJs, SPs are not past-oriented, they're present-oriented, focused on what they want to get out of the moment. Unlike NJs, SPs tend to focus on action and put theory into the service of action, while NJs tend to reverse that--that is, the NJ will act as much as necessary to demonstrate the validity of the Ni intuition, but the SP simply uses Ni as a springboard into doing something--such as the way the composer Handel wrote Messiah.

But what about SP vs NP? Well, there are a lot of similarities, and NPs and SPs often drive each other crazy as much as they tend to move in the same circles and be attracted to each other. Both types are artists and mechanics, thinkers and activists. But the key difference is that SPs ultimately do believe that what they see is real, while NPs believe what they see is perspective. So while the ESFP goes to the beach and sees the sand, the ocean, the sky, the birds, the ENFP stands in that spot and wonders whether the yellow of the sand is the same yellow it was yesterday. But while the ENFP gets lost in remembering the beach when she was young and how that experience can never be recreated, the ESFP is busy clearing off a section of beach to put up the volleyball net so they can make the most of the day.

So there are a lot of differences stemming from this "meaning (Ne) vs. purpose (Se)" distinction. Unlike NPs, SPs tend to find the NP search for meaning to be tedious and unproductive--the NP talks _in circles_ for ages, the SP doesn't mind philosophy, but ultimately wants to achieve something. The NFP will travel the world talking to people, trying to understand their authentic, unique perspectives to broaden their understanding of the problem; the SFP will travel the world helping people, doing things to concretely improve living standards--the NFP finds it difficult to settle on a solution, while the SFP wants to see something change. Because Ne actively seeks feedback from all sorts, NPs are more likely not to wear their politics/philosophy on their sleeves than SPs, who will often be the most fervent believers of all causes. NPs are more likely to think in terms of working through and manipulating the system, SPs are more likely to act before thinking. NPs are more likely to actively break rules to make a point; SPs don't care about rules. NPs have varied interests that expand over time, while tending to remain dilettantes in these fields (breadth over depth); SPs tend to focus on building and perfecting skills rather than acquiring wide-ranging knowledge (depth over breadth).

Ultimately, Se is about action, that's the common stereotype and there's certainly a grain of truth in it. Certainly those who most readily self-identify as SP are those who are no-nonsense, "I like to work with my hands," "I like to do, I get bored just sitting around," kinds of people. And these people are properly typed as SPs. However, there's another group of SPs that tend to self-identify with NP instead--almost always ISPs who identify as INPs, TP more frequently than FP. These tend to be intelligent SPs with well-developed Fi or Ti. The thing is, when it comes down to it, they are active, just not in the stereotypical way. A good ISTP friend of mine from college works in investment banking--he still calls himself an INTP, even though he only can talk about his very Se-Ni motivations: what kind of house he wants, what he wants to do with his two kids, what resort he and his wife are going to this year, his new phone, etc. And he's very active about it, working toward different goals, needing something to do, needing something to focus on. That's Se for you--not just physical, but mental action as well. NPs tend to be too easily distracted for that--we're constantly pulled toward new interests and pursuits, but SPs can focus on projects, working toward that Ni-perfect state.


----------



## Le9acyMuse (Mar 12, 2010)

What's your move after seeing people doing things you don't accept? How did you come to that conclusion? If you came to that conclusion by remembering what had been successful and brought you pleasure, and comparing it to what's being done in front of you, you're ISFP. If you came to that conclusion by referencing your mental scenarios on what would most likely contribute to acceptable behavior, or considering how you'd improve the inadequate behavior you'd seen using those potentially useful scenarios in your head, you're INFP.

ISFPs tend to remember what had made them feel certain, pleasurable and secure and access it when it'll be useful, like to bond with others. INFPs (re)envision ideal concepts that have a perceived chance of playing out ideally in real life. You could say ISFPs see sequences (attuned to what things/ideas consequentially allure people) and INFPs see models (attuned to an ideal formulation of things/ideas).

You're INFP, if I'm asked.


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

ISFPs can call me out if they want to....I'm going to say what Sensors have in common, is a need to experience things, and, that is what puts you in the present moment. You took a roller coaster ride. If you took the roller coaster ride, because it was something to do, but, you didn't care for it, you might be an INFP. If you took the roller coaster ride for the thrill, of the dizzying heights, and, the rush going downward, and, the feel it makes your hair feel, and, you get so addicted to the experience of that moment, that you want to feel that same experience over, and, over again, then you should consider ISFP, because, an ISFP, has introverted Sensing, and, Sensing is the idea of living in the moment. And I would encourage you to figure out if the Sensors you know are your typical run of the mill ESFP, and, ESTP, because, an ISFP, is going to act, extremely different to their Sensing approach, than the ESTP, and ESFP. They may have more in common with ISTP, because, those two share three letters.


----------



## Washy (Nov 23, 2014)

Hmm. The examples and descriptions are pointing a bit towards INFP, but I'm still not very confident on it.


----------



## TyranAmiros (Jul 7, 2014)

I don't think I have enough information to provide anything more than descriptions, but if you reflect on what exactly causes you to not be confident, I can try to address it specifically. 

I will add a couple warnings. First, Fi-doms tend to be most skeptical of typing because Fi tends to think of each person as a unique, special individual, so Fi-doms tend to be the most difficult to settle on a type. Second, please don't think of intuition as a "win" button. You can be smart, creative, and good with concepts and be a Sensor--and you're probably more likely to actually make an impact, being better able to focus and work on the situation at hand.


----------



## eb44345 (Mar 9, 2014)

TyranAmiros said:


> I don't think I have enough information to provide anything more than descriptions, but if you reflect on what exactly causes you to not be confident, I can try to address it specifically.
> 
> I will add a couple warnings. First, Fi-doms tend to be most skeptical of typing because Fi tends to think of each person as a unique, special individual, so Fi-doms tend to be the most difficult to settle on a type. Second, please don't think of intuition as a "win" button. You can be smart, creative, and good with concepts and be a Sensor--and you're probably more likely to actually make an impact, being better able to focus and work on the situation at hand.


I totally agree with you about Fi-doms having a hard time typing themselves because they see themselves as special and unique. It's additionally a problem with INFPs because their Ne doesn't want to settle on just one option. It's a double whammy!

It's almost like if you see yourself as special, unique, different, untypeable, everything all at the same time, then that's INFP.


----------



## Washy (Nov 23, 2014)

Lol I still feel like I'm more of an Ni user but more of an Si user as well. Although I'm not the most well-educated on cognitive functions.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

You very,very likely use Se and Ni imo,you are a sensor that is a Fi dom and has a well developed Ni which makes you pretty "intuitive",probably more so than some Ne users.
You don't need education when you have an ENFJ to guide you:tongue:


----------



## Washy (Nov 23, 2014)

Living dead said:


> You very,very likely use Se and Ni imo,you are a sensor that is a Fi dom and has a well developed Ni which makes you pretty "intuitive",probably more so than some Ne users.
> You don't need education when you have an ENFJ to guide you:tongue:


How can I be sure? I feel like I have zero Se. Can someone have Se and in general not be engaged in the present moment? And why do I not relate to any sensor descriptions? Like I see life as it could be, not as it is, I don't have any fascination about touch, taste etc. And I read a sensor would be more of a doer and I generally can be lazy (in fact I'm typing this while at work) lol. Although again I think my depression and ptsd can be affecting things. Identifying myself more with realism and not imagination just feels wrong and off.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

They say people can get in a "loop",when they don't use their secondary function much and rely on dominant and tertiary instead since they both have introverted orientation and therefore it's easier to use them.Then an introvert gets out of touch with the world(physical or emotional) and extrovert gets out of touch with himself.So what happened to you is that in all that stress you relied a lot on your Ni and it got very developed or at least it made you get very conscious of it.
Anyway,I heard about ESFP's being future oriented and all about possibilities(although in a very vague way),so ISFP could be way more like that.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

> *Identifying myself more with realism and not imagination just feels wrong and off.


No Fi dom will be very realistic imo haha
And any type can be imaginative,though some probably don't really value imagination as highly.I don't think ISFP is one of those types though,aren't they stereotyped as artists?


----------



## Washy (Nov 23, 2014)

That's true. If I am ISFP, I'm going to take up drawing and live up to my stereotype haha. I think I show more ISFP behaviors sometimes. I learn better by physically doing something rather than only listening, and I'd rather ride a bike than watch a movie. I still feel though that INFP is a strong possibility. How else can I tell? It's unfortunate that they're so closely related.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Do you think you use Ne?


----------



## Washy (Nov 23, 2014)

Living dead said:


> Do you think you use Ne?


Not sure, I really don't understand it. I started leaning towards ISFP and then read a bunch of differences between INFP and ISFP and a lot of the INFP ones hit me so now I feel back to square one. It's mostly the present moment stuff that I keep reading about ISFPs that I just don't relate to.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Present moment stuff just doesn't matter imo
It's like Fe and empathy and selflessness,all around the descriptions but doesn't matter


----------



## Bash (Nov 19, 2014)

Living dead said:


> You very,very likely use Se and Ni imo,you are a sensor that is a Fi dom and has a well developed Ni which makes you pretty "intuitive",probably more so than some Ne users.
> You don't need education when you have an ENFJ to guide you:tongue:


Don't get this the wrong way, but would you do me, as well?


----------



## Washy (Nov 23, 2014)

The strange thing is I feel like the younger I was the more of a sensor I was. I also read that SPs are more likely to follow trends while INFPs are more individualistic. The latter is definitely me, I feel I'm not being myself when following a trend and it makes me uncomfortable. This is so confusing :/


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Ofc you were more of a sensor,your Ni was not developed.Same with me,I was more N seeming.
Just stop with reading descriptions that contain "Ni users are fortune tellers" ,"NF's love poetry" and "SP's are trendy",ok?:tongue:


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Bash said:


> Don't get this the wrong way, but would you do me, as well?


Sure,just be patient:wink:


----------



## Bash (Nov 19, 2014)

Living dead said:


> Sure,just be patient:wink:


----------



## Washy (Nov 23, 2014)

I guess I'm a tough case  I may go ask in the INFP or ISFP area.


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

Brian1 said:


> ISFPs can call me out if they want to....I'm going to say what Sensors have in common, is a need to experience things, and, that is what puts you in the present moment. You took a roller coaster ride. * If you took the roller coaster ride, because it was something to do, but, you didn't care for it, you might be an INFP. If you took the roller coaster ride for the thrill, of the dizzying heights, and, the rush going downward, and, the feel it makes your hair feel, and, you get so addicted to the experience of that moment, that you want to feel that same experience over, and, over again, then you should consider ISFP, because, an ISFP, has introverted Sensing, and, Sensing is the idea of living in the moment*. And I would encourage you to figure out if the Sensors you know are your typical run of the mill ESFP, and, ESTP, because, an ISFP, is going to act, extremely different to their Sensing approach, than the ESTP, and ESFP. They may have more in common with ISTP, because, those two share three letters.


I disagree. I have found many Se users aren't all that into 'extreme sport' adrenaline rushes, but more have a certain disposition and overall way of acting that, while externally-focused, isn't as obvious as Ne. For example, my ESFP friend isn't keen on rollercoasters or anything which gets adrenaline going in the 'traditional' sense, but prefers to just 'be active' and 'do' things in the physical world. She joins a lot of societies at university, goes out with friends, does a lot of recreational activities like playing pathfinder etc. If you have a discussion with her, she'll come up with some really insightful ideas, but will only stay focused on them if she can do something with them or if they really matter to her. She won't idly consider for a long time and, when stressed, becomes quite depressive and forces herself to avoid being alone too much because she becomes almost fearful of her own thoughts (I think this is inferior Ni popping up and creating negative trends or drawing negative conclusions and justifying them in a convincing way).

So overall, I think Se-dominants or auxiliaries prefer to 'do' in the physical sense, but they will have strong, insightful thoughts behind the actions (obviously not all the time - no one's always insightful). Se-Ni also makes you good at reading people, as Se notices small visible cues and Ni interprets these to find the meaning.

I think Ne-Si is more into exploring ideas without the physical action, usually preferring to be in physical comfort (Si). It's why Ne-Si mostly appears as verbal mind-mapping, as far as I'm aware. Ne-Si also has a softer 'feel' to it than Se-Ni, even if the Ne-Si user also uses Thinking, as it's inherently less direct and concise.


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

You're reading too much into my post. The OP mentioned roller coasters, in the category of why they think they are an ISFP, so, I thought I'd use that. Other parts of your post look good. The doing part.


----------



## Bash (Nov 19, 2014)

ISFP rather than INFP


----------



## Washy (Nov 23, 2014)

Bash said:


> ISFP rather than INFP


Really? Can you please explain why? I'm still having problems lol


----------



## Deadly Decorum (Feb 23, 2014)

Living dead said:


> This.
> 
> I don't know what Ni exactly is tbh,but I have a feeling it's the kind of N that's more like what most people would imagine when hearing the word "intuition" and Ne is NOTHING like that.


What a lot of people think is intuition is actually feeling, lol. Getting a "vibe" about someone can definitely be feeling.


----------



## Bash (Nov 19, 2014)

Washy said:


> Really? Can you please explain why? I'm still having problems lol


You identify with INFJ because it is "intuitive". The Meyers-Briggs system has two types of intuition: Ne and Ni. 

You say that you "don't get Ne". This tells me that your view on intuition is more Ni than Ne. ISFP is a lot mot intuitive than INFP, in the sense that it is more Ni-ish. Fi and Ni works in tandem and as long as you dont use your auxiliary to engage the outside world, it will be somewhat similar to INTJ with Ni-Fi. 

Don't get hung up on intuitive- and non-intuitive types. Ni- and Ne-types are often more useful.


----------



## Washy (Nov 23, 2014)

I was thinking ISFP because of my Ni and blamed the bad Se on my dissociation issues, but now I'm leaning way more towards INFP again, especially after getting these test results http://i.imgur.com/OcF53e4.png

I'm being told ISFP because of my Ni, but what about my high Si and low Se? I think I do experience Ne when looking at some art or getting one of those special feelings from nature, but in everyday things, looking at a desk or a sink, I don't think I experience Ne. Researching this has become exhausting and mentally taxing, but I feel like I have to know, because I seek to understand myself. There's still the same issue of high Ni with possibly low Ne, and high Si with possibly low Se. I compared Ni and Ne descriptions and without a doubt experience Ni and relate to it more. I then compared Si and Se and was blown away by how much Si describes certain things about me, like my fascination with my past and vividly remembering and cherishing good memories, and remembering a tractor on a hill by a walking trail from age 6 or 7, remembering the general happy feel of life back then, and remembering certain smells, like from grassy fields. I remember my INFJ girlfriend not understanding my connection to my past. I assume now that that's because of our Si-Se clash. Anyways, I feel certain that I have strong Ni and Si. I also feel certain I have low Se; however, when looking back at parts of my life when I was happier and less depressed, I see higher Se, so it makes me think my low Se could possibly be a suppressed Se from depression and dissociation. Then there's Ne, which I'm still not sure about. "Forming possibilities" doesn't resonate with me unless I'm looking at art or something. For example, earlier I looked at album artwork and there was a girl next to a bed, and I formed the idea in my mind along with the music playing that she perhaps may have been about to kill herself. I'm not sure if that kind of thing is Ne or Ni, but that does happen to me at times. However, when it comes to everyday things like washing the dishes, I don't look at the sink and and start pondering and seeing possibilities, so I'm still not sure about Ne. I really wish I could figure this out. If anyone has any ideas to dig further into this and find my type I would appreciate it.


----------



## Bash (Nov 19, 2014)

Washy said:


> No way that's me. I had an INFJ girlfriend and she was the kind that writes lists for the grocery store, needs to have plans settled, very serious and decisive, and I was the opposite. ISFP sounds right, but INFJ is a huge stretch, and I think you'd agree if you knew me. I've been through thinking I was INFJ already. And I've read that perceivers have a "heart of a child" while judgers have a "soul of a mage." That seems accurate to me and I am without a doubt the former.


If you don't associate with INFJ, you are most likely another type. You did, however, say you were unlikely to be a sensor.


----------



## Washy (Nov 23, 2014)

Bash said:


> If you don't associate with INFJ, you are most likely another type. You did, however, say you were unlikely to be a sensor.


Yeah, sensor still seems a bit strange, but I'm thinking it may be because of my Fi, high Ni, and dissociation issues. I'm still not completely sure, but I'm starting to lean towards ISFP after all the info I've been given.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

INFJ is more possible than INFP,but very unlikely.Your Se is much higher than inferior and you don't strike me as a Ni dom,you also seem Fi/Te but that's a bit harder to tell for me,especially Fi or Fe part.I think I saw some Te though which means there's Fi.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

@Bash,what's _my_ type? 
Good luck!:kitteh:


----------



## Bash (Nov 19, 2014)

Living dead said:


> @Bash,what's _my_ type?
> Good luck!:kitteh:


MBTI or Enneagram?


----------



## Bash (Nov 19, 2014)

Living dead said:


> INFJ is more possible than INFP,but very unlikely.Your Se is much higher than inferior and you don't strike me as a Ni dom


Yes.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Bash said:


> MBTI or Enneagram?


Both


----------



## Bash (Nov 19, 2014)

Living dead said:


> Both


Alright. I shall stalk through your post history and get back on that one.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

@Washy,run away from sensor/intuitive,judger/perceiver,it's misleading,just focus on the functions.


----------



## Bash (Nov 19, 2014)

Living dead said:


> Both


XSFJ, 3w4.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Nah,I typed as SFJ but it's too grounded,SFJ's Ne is too concrete imo,at least I imagine it as such.

3w4 is possible,but I think 4w3 is more likely.Actually that one is a bit weird too other than the lines to 1 and 2 but I'd reverse them.
All enneagram types sound the same to me tbh,especially whole heart triad.
Too bad @Animal has given up on my typing thread,as well as everyone else :sad:


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

I'll be back! Sorry I'm extremely busy and I don't want to half ass it. When I have time I will be back


----------



## Bash (Nov 19, 2014)

Living dead said:


> Nah,I typed as SFJ but it's too grounded,SFJ's Ne is too concrete imo,at least I imagine it as such.
> 
> 3w4 is possible,but I think 4w3 is more likely.Actually that one is a bit weird too other than the lines to 1 and 2 but I'd reverse them.
> All enneagram types sound the same to me tbh,especially whole heart triad.
> Too bad @Animal has given up on my typing thread,as well as everyone else :sad:


Ok. I got weak Ne from your expectations from going to college, but let's skip that part, then. I take it, though, that you think you are an Ne type?


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

What expectations from going to college? XD
I forget things,all I know is now I'm at college and not loving it.

I don't think I'm a Ne type anymore,lower Ne doesn't fit and dom or aux fits even less,I figured that out through pm's.I used to think ESFJ was a good guess because it has that tertiary Ne that gives it that "intuition",but now I realize it really doesn't.


----------



## frayonka (Jan 3, 2013)

Washy said:


> Haha, thanks guys. I thought Living dead may have been sarcastic, but I'm glad we're getting somewhere. I can answer some questions as Frayonka asked soon; I need to sleep for a few hours. For those who think I show Se can you perhaps elaborate? I have trouble seeing it but I still think it's very possible I have suppressed Se from dissociation/anxiety. It's really bad though; I feel out-of-touch with the world 85% of the time.



I'm now going to quote your OP and highlight the things that mesh with what I understand is commonly regarded as Se-Ni (at least moreso than Ne-Si). As said before, my understanding is not perfect, but I hope that by pointing out my reasoning people who are more knowledgeable or otherwise disagree with this assessment can offer us both some counterarguments and alternative viewpoints





> I was oblivious to the clock's ticking for the last few hours until I just decided to pay attention to the present moment. I am almost always lost in my thoughts[...] *However, I love to do something like bike riding. I love that in-the-moment thrill. It's one of my favorite hobbies. Bike riding, listening to music, and being around nature is bliss.*


 Fi, Se. Being obvious to physical reality doesn't make one an N like a tendency to look for patterns and hidden meaning does.




> Some reasons I think I am INFP: I am extremely intuitive, *I rely on intuition often, I understand other people very deeply due to intuition and it is often an accurate understanding.*


 Ne is the wild cousin of Ni who rarely, if ever really stops to draw final conclusions or form "deep understanding", which sounds -to me- more like Fi and Ni



> I am very idealistic and daydream a lot, I relate to intuition descriptions very well and do not relate at all to sensing descriptions, I am very out-of-tune with my surroundings, lost in thought, naturally talented at writing, *deep thoughts, fantasize about the future a lot,*


 Out of the two iNtuiting functions, Ne seems to be more in the moment. This is because the present moment fuels it more than it does Ni, which despite being a P function is not all that attuned to taking in new information once a certain point is reached



> I dress casually but always try to dress nice.


 Not indicative of Sensing



> As a kid (age 11 and below), *I don't remember showing any signs of intuition. I never thought about the future, never thought of what I'd do with my life, only seemed to care about playing outside with my neighborhood friends and playing video games with them. *


 Se



> *I am obsessed with nature and I feel some sort of glow and radiance from it, specifically green fields with trees. The only times I can really recall being in the present moment (besides a rollercoaster or something) would be from nature.* Sometimes while driving I can get distracted by nature, and I usually *let the glowing feeling take over me *as I imagine a happy memory from my past or a fantasy in my mind, sometimes adding music that gives off a feel similar to what I'm experiencing.


 Fi value and connection, Se stimulation-seeking.



> *Reading fiction for me can be very boring and I cannot get involved. It's usually the same for movies as well. I really like a movie like Narnia that brings visuals and life to my idealistic disposition* but a movie like The Hunger Games bores me to a painful death. I've always felt different from other INFPs from the fact that *reading a book like The Hobbit bores me to death and I'd much rather go bike riding or adventuring somewhere with a loved one or sit in a park alone with a loved one. I can really, really value the present moment and find a lot of fun through it. *


 Se! Oh my goodness, Se.



> I do have my moments of inspiration and write poetry from time to time. This may be caused by depression though, as depression has killed my interest in hobbies.


 I agree, depression writes more poetry than any particular combination of functions



> *I would often complain to my friends that I miss my perfect childhood and past memories, and planned with them an ideal life we could live in together in the same home. For some reason, I am obsessed with my past, especially my childhood, always wishing I could relive it .*


 Fi yearning for an ideal



> I remember many *specific, detailed moments of my past *and I *can't put into words how they make me feel*. It is a glowing feeling of happiness and contentment that I can't explain,


 Se, Fi



> my main hobbies and interests (when depression isn't bogging me down) are guitar, reading, psychology, *photography, bike riding, nature, animals, and spending time with family and other people I'm close with.*


 common Se interests + a value judgement


Now, feel to argue with me. (Really .)



Living dead said:


> Gonna stop now,MBTI makes my brain hurt
> Anyone like enneagram?
> 
> 
> Btw @frayonka,what types are you considering for yourself?


I considers all of them typez, I'm a Nine (or..so I'm told).

But seriously, there's just too many possible interpretations of everything... I'm unable to settle for any type (MBTI or Enneagram) for more than five minutes :laughing:. But I guess non-questionnaire answers are harder to fake, so if any of you are able to figure me out based on something else than those, feel free to share your insights...


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Animal said:


> I'll be back! Sorry I'm extremely busy and I don't want to half ass it. When I have time I will be back


Haha sorry for summoning you all the time,I'll try to be patient from now on 

@frayonka,yes,I agree with everything you said about @Washy
And those Se and Ni things make me think I too use those two
Gonna tell you what I think of you as soon as I'm sure(as sure as I can be) 

I personally can settle on a type but other people then make me doubt or I settle for a type others have chosen for me and live with it but after a while I start realizing just how wrong it is.
I think these threads should be used for gathering knowledge about MBTI in a more personalized way and not for asking people "WHO am I?"


----------



## frayonka (Jan 3, 2013)

@Living dead Well, I've always thought you're a Se-Ni user too, but admittedly haven't read your newer threads (excpect the enneagram one-- and even then I was more surprised by how similar our answers would be than trying to type anybody). roud:


----------



## Washy (Nov 23, 2014)

Oh wow, those were good insights @frayonka. I am feeling very confident with ISFP, especially since I see it in my roots in my childhood.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

frayonka said:


> @Living dead Well, I've always thought you're a Se-Ni user too, but admittedly haven't read your newer threads (excpect the enneagram one-- and even then I was more surprised by how similar our answers would be than trying to type anybody). roud:


I think my older MBTI threads are still pretty relevant(unlike old enneagram threads:blushed,I was just more P-ish looking before,as far as I can remember.How I approached my typing was very J though.

Maybe I really am enneagram 9 thenroud:


----------



## frayonka (Jan 3, 2013)

Or a 3... I need to read your latest thread, but it's so _long. _=D


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Haha I understand,even I don't feel like reading all of it even though it'd be good to see if I missed something or just think about certain parts a bit more


----------

